# Prodigy Vs. Drawtite / Blue Ox Sway Pro Vs. Equal-i-zer



## Sayonara

Hello Friends!

I spoke with my dealer regarding delivery of my new 32BHDS. He said he will set me up with any of the following combinations. His recommendation (after 35 years of being in this business) is the Blue Ox (equalizer style) hitch. it is the same design as the Equal-i-zer but nicer since it does not have any pins to lose. But they sell both and can do wahtever one i want. (Blue Ox - Sway Pro Hitch)

Also, he will do either a Prodigy or Draw Tite brake controller. He said the Prodigy is good but it uses a pendulum style that does not perform as well in the mountains. i will do very little mountain driving but want the best. He was initially recommending a DrawTite.

They confirmed that the trailer was built in June and the tires are the new style. What should I look for to be sure.

Please advise on your thoughts.

Thanks a lot!
DT


----------



## JohnL

It looks to me like the dealer is "recommending" the cheaper alternative in both cases...which is better for him.

The Equal-i-zer hitch it the real thing. Not a copy. It works great.

The Prodigy does not have a pendulum or any other internal moving parts. It is not sensitive to mounting angle. It always works the way it should...never too much or too little braking.

I have towed trailers for 30 years with all kinds of "set ups"...some good and some not so good. The bottom line...Take the advice of those on this forum that have had years of towing experience or listen to the dealer who has his profit in mind.

I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I agree, go with the Prodigy, and the Equal-i-zer Brand hitch.


----------



## bill_pfaff

JohnL said:


> The Prodigy does not have a pendulum or any other internal moving parts.


Agree with JohnL. That's one of the selling points on the Prodigy.

As far as the hitch, I'm not familiar with the Blue OX. I have seen it but don't know anyone that has used it. I have the Reese Dual Cam Sway control and am very happy with it. I know it isn't the Equal-i-zer but from what I can tell they are pretty much equally effective.


----------



## Humpty

I I think the Prodigy Controller is the overwhelming favorite among RVers. Simply put, they work great.

As for the hitch â€" I think you will find that Dual Cam and Equal-i-zer brand owners will all say that they are happy with the one they have and highly recommend it.

We had an Equal-i-zer. Yes, I lost a pin once, but I didnâ€™t spend much time looking for it because I always had a few spares.


----------



## skippershe

Get the Equal-i-zer with the 1,200 lb bars...and don't let the dealer sway you towards something else just because of the possibility of losing a pin







You can always purchase a pin replacement kit (we have a kit, but haven't lost a pin yet).

Because most of us are not familiar with the Blue Ox, you will be able to get much better advice on the setup and adjustments of the Equalizer...You will have questions and you will probably need a bit of help to get the hitch dialed in just right









Go for the Tekonsha Prodigy over the Drawtite...We just purchased Tekonsha's brand new P-3 Brake Controller and are very happy with it. Difference is that the P-3 has more in-depth diagnostics than the Prodigy, as well as a choice in display colors







Check them both out before deciding...Tekonsha brake controllers

Good luck!


----------



## johnp

Two things that work great together Equal-I-Zer and the Prodigy

John


----------



## fspieg

johnp2000 said:


> Two things that work great together Equal-I-Zer and the Prodigy
> 
> John


X2 I couldn't agree more


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

X3 to the Prodigy + Equalizer combination!

-CC


----------



## Nathan

dpthomasjr said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> I spoke with my dealer regarding delivery of my new 32BHDS. He said he will set me up with any of the following combinations. His recommendation (after 35 years of being in this business) is the Blue Ox (equalizer style) hitch. it is the same design as the Equal-i-zer but nicer since it does not have any pins to lose. But they sell both and can do wahtever one i want. (Blue Ox - Sway Pro Hitch)
> 
> Also, he will do either a Prodigy or Draw Tite brake controller. He said the Prodigy is good but it uses a pendulum style that does not perform as well in the mountains. i will do very little mountain driving but want the best. He was initially recommending a DrawTite.
> 
> They confirmed that the trailer was built in June and the tires are the new style. What should I look for to be sure.
> 
> Please advise on your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> DT


Ok, they either don't know about the specs on the Prodigy or know and fibbed a little








I know nothing of the Blue Ox, but I'd start checking everything they say!!! The prodigy specs are on the side of the box!!!


----------



## Rollrs45

Ok, I hate to steal this thread, but can someone please tell me why the Prodigy brand is better than any other. I've seen countless testimony from members who love their Prodigy, but I haven't really seen why??? I don't doubt the controller is one of the best on the market and I have listened to "those that know what they're talking about", I just don't know why it's better. I have a Reese brake controller..... all I know is I push my TV's brake pedal and the Reese applies the trailer brakes. I can mount it at any angle and it's simple to use. So if I were to decide to invest in the Prodigy, what would be the pros of switching out the controller I already have? Just curious.....

Mike


----------



## fspieg

Rollrs45 said:


> Ok, I hate to steal this thread, but can someone please tell me why the Prodigy brand is better than any other. I've seen countless testimony from members who love their Prodigy, but I haven't really seen why??? I don't doubt the controller is one of the best on the market and I have listened to "those that know what they're talking about", I just don't know why it's better. I have a Reese brake controller..... all I know is I push my TV's brake pedal and the Reese applies the trailer brakes. I can mount it at any angle and it's simple to use. So if I were to decide to invest in the Prodigy, what would be the pros of switching out the controller I already have? Just curious.....
> 
> Mike


Applies power to the trailer brakes in proportion to vehicle's deceleration.

No level adjustment necessary - it adjusts itself to varying terrain as you drive.

The only inertial control that works proportionally in reverse - great for backing into tough spots.

Digital display depicts voltage delivery to trailer during braking.

Continual diagnostics check for proper connection, shorted magnet condition and much more.

Exclusive "boost" feature gives users the ability to apply more initial trailer braking power when towing heavier trailers.

Power-saving mode reduces drain on battery when vehicle is not in use.

Pre-assembled wire harness for simple hookup.

Unique pocket mount allows for flexible mounting options.

Quick and easy disconnect feature allows user to remove and store the control when not in use.

Made for up to four-axle trailer brake systems.

Meets N.H.T.S.A. regulations regarding tow vehicle/trailer light activation.

Limited lifetime** warranty.


----------



## skippershe

fspieg said:


> Ok, I hate to steal this thread, but can someone please tell me why the Prodigy brand is better than any other. I've seen countless testimony from members who love their Prodigy, but I haven't really seen why??? I don't doubt the controller is one of the best on the market and I have listened to "those that know what they're talking about", I just don't know why it's better. I have a Reese brake controller..... all I know is I push my TV's brake pedal and the Reese applies the trailer brakes. I can mount it at any angle and it's simple to use. So if I were to decide to invest in the Prodigy, what would be the pros of switching out the controller I already have? Just curious.....
> 
> Mike


Applies power to the trailer brakes in proportion to vehicle's deceleration.

No level adjustment necessary - it adjusts itself to varying terrain as you drive.

The only inertial control that works proportionally in reverse - great for backing into tough spots.

Digital display depicts voltage delivery to trailer during braking.

Continual diagnostics check for proper connection, shorted magnet condition and much more.

Exclusive "boost" feature gives users the ability to apply more initial trailer braking power when towing heavier trailers.

Power-saving mode reduces drain on battery when vehicle is not in use.

Pre-assembled wire harness for simple hookup.

Unique pocket mount allows for flexible mounting options.

Quick and easy disconnect feature allows user to remove and store the control when not in use.

Made for up to four-axle trailer brake systems.

Meets N.H.T.S.A. regulations regarding tow vehicle/trailer light activation.

Limited lifetime** warranty.
[/quote]
Guess that just about sums it up!


----------



## Insomniak

The Prodigy can't be mounted at just ANY angle - I think it's something like 0-70 degrees from horizontal. Other than that, it works great.

Watch out for them dealers!!


----------



## Rollrs45

LOL............

That's what I love about this place.

Thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Rollrs45 said:


> Ok, I hate to steal this thread, but can someone please tell me why the Prodigy brand is better than any other. I've seen countless testimony from members who love their Prodigy, but I haven't really seen why??? I don't doubt the controller is one of the best on the market and I have listened to "those that know what they're talking about", I just don't know why it's better. I have a Reese brake controller..... all I know is I push my TV's brake pedal and the Reese applies the trailer brakes. I can mount it at any angle and it's simple to use. So if I were to decide to invest in the Prodigy, what would be the pros of switching out the controller I already have? Just curious.....
> 
> Mike


And depending on when you purchased your Reese Brake Controller, and which model it is, it may if fact be the Prodigy in a different case. The same corporation owns Reese, Draw-Tite, Hidden Hitch, and Tekonsha, and I'm pretty sure, but not 100% sure that Draw-Tite, and possibly Reese are marketing a version of the Tekonsha Prodigy.

Tim


----------



## Scoutr2

Uh, Prodigy and Equal-I-Zer. I can speak from experience of using other brands in the past (not the Blue Ox or Drawtite), I LOVE the setup I have now.

I set my Prodigy to apply the trailer brakes a bit sooner than the TV brakes and I'm amazed at the control I have. And with the Equalizer, I have almost NO sway. (I've experienced a little wiggle in high crosswinds, but I no longer notice semi-trailers, busses, etc.). The truck and trailer may move as a unit with crosswinds, but no sway problems in 4000 miles, from Wisconsin to Florida!

Sounds like your "experienced" dealer is like mine. They will push the product that has the best profit margin. And price them first. The Equalizer is $399 and the Prodigy is about $90 (shipped to your doorstep), from RVWholesalers.com. If your dealer is quoting you more than $600 for both (they have to charge a little for labor), show them the printout of the prices and tell him you'll order and do the work yourself - if you feel confident that you can.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara

Thanks everyone for the feedback!! I will make the call and ask for the Prodigy and Equil-i-zer. I hope they have not already set-up the Blue Ox but ill check. 
DT


----------



## Mgonzo2u

It looks like I'm late to the party but I can swear by the Draw-Time Activator III. It works flawlessly.


----------



## pjb2cool

dpthomasjr said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback!! I will make the call and ask for the Prodigy and Equil-i-zer. I hope they have not already set-up the Blue Ox but ill check.
> DT


Don't forget to keep us posted...Good luck


----------



## Sayonara

ITS DONE !! They installed the Equal-i-zer 1000/10000 lb WD hitch and Prodigy brake controller! I must say though, i was a little envious of the rigs getting the Blue OX setup. it is the same as the Equal-i-zer but MUCH easier to use and adjust. But anyways, im trusting the experience of the people on this site and moving forward!

Thanks everyone. The rig is home and it trailered wonderfully.
DT


----------



## N7OQ

I checked out the Blue OX web site and I did not see a Equalizer type hitch. I saw a weight disp. hitch but nothing like a Equal-i-zer.

I really need to buy a Prodigy controller that P3 Dawn talked about should do


----------



## Sluggo54

Too late now, and doesn't matter, anyway - but Draw-Tite and Prodigy sell the same things under the two different names. My "Prodigy" is a Draw-Tite.

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe

Glad to hear everything went well and that you're pleased with your new big beautiful Outback









Just curious, was there a reason that the dealer did not install the 1,200 lb bars?

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Sayonara

N7OQ said:


> Glad to hear everything went well and that you're pleased with your new big beautiful Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, was there a reason that the dealer did not install the 1,200 lb bars?
> 
> Enjoy and Happy Camping!


They thought it was overkill but said if after using it a couple times if i really wanted to switch them i could come back.

Thanks for all the help!
DT


----------



## pjb2cool

Congrats on getting your rolling hotel home. Sounds like you are wise...asking this forum, them actually listening to other peoples' experiences. I am so glad I found this forum, but I sure do wish I would have gotten here BEFORE I bought my camper. I love my camper, but I know I could have had a better "deal" with all the advice and suggestions here. Great job


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Sluggo54 said:


> Too late now, and doesn't matter, anyway - but Draw-Tite and Prodigy sell the same things under the two different names. My "Prodigy" is a Draw-Tite.
> 
> Sluggo


Exactly why you see me posting that the Draw-Tite Activator series are an A-OK product.


----------



## Sierrab24r

If the Blue Ox has the chain system as shown in the link, I think you'll find that the Equalizer easier to use with no chance of "hooking up on the wrong chain link". I originally had a different type hitch (EAZ-lift) (admittedly different, but similar with respect to the chain links) with a separate friction sway control. In my case I found that the sway control was inadequate and I didn't like the fact that it needed to be disconnected to make tight turns while backing. As my wife frequently tows the trailer without me, I wanted a hitch combination that was simple and effective. I read all the comments regarding the Equalizer on this board and then ordered one from RV Wholesalers. I have not been disappointed -- the trailer pulls with no discernable sway (much better than before) and the hookup is MUCH simpler -- even my teenagers were able to do it last year!

It sounds like I'm selling them; but I really think you'll be happy with your choice.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Sayonara

Just returned from our first trip. 500 miles. The Equal-i-zer / Prodigy was the biggest waste of money! That hitch is useless......

Ok, Im kidding!! I cant thank everyone enough. in our 500 mile trip to northern MI i experienced NO SWAY AT ALL! it felt rock solid and was not bad at all to set up. The Prodigy work great too. Im very happy with the combination so far and appreciate the support and guidance form this wonderful group of "friends" here. I really felt helpless as to what to get but after the overwheming response from this site i was steered in the right direction.

Thanks!
DT


----------



## skippershe

dpthomasjr said:


> Just returned from our first trip. 500 miles. The Equal-i-zer / Prodigy was the biggest waste of money! That hitch is useless......


You had my hackles up for just about a second there! Good one









Glad you're happy with your setup...A whole bunch of Outbackers can't be wrong...right?


----------



## Sayonara

HA !! Sorry bout that. thought id have some fun with you all!!


----------



## pjb2cool

dpthomasjr said:


> HA !! Sorry bout that. thought id have some fun with you all!!


Yep...you're definately one of us...fit right in


----------



## never2la8

. I originally had a different type hitch (EAZ-lift) (admittedly different, but similar with respect to the chain links) with a separate friction sway control. In my case I found that the sway control was inadequate and I didn't like the fact that it needed to be disconnected to make tight turns while backing. 
Jerry








[/quote]

Jerry, I have the same trailer(25 RSS). I have the EAZ-lift hitch which is for weight distribution with Draw-Tite sway control bars on either side. I too hate having to disconnect the sway control bars when backing.

So, with the Equalizer, I would not need to do this and the sway control is adequate? When you switched hitches, did you remove all of the connections that you needed for your previous set-up? I have those small hitch balls welded onto my trailer and the receptacles for the weight distribution bars on my hitch.

If anyone else wants to jump in here, please do.......!!!

Thanks, DebbieZ


----------



## Sayonara

Nothing to remove when backing or turning. No sway in the first 500 miles that i have used it. I am very happy with it!!

The welded balls may or may not need to be removed.


----------



## Sierrab24r

[/quote]

Jerry, I have the same trailer(25 RSS). I have the EAZ-lift hitch which is for weight distribution with Draw-Tite sway control bars on either side. I too hate having to disconnect the sway control bars when backing.

So, with the Equalizer, I would not need to do this and the sway control is adequate? When you switched hitches, did you remove all of the connections that you needed for your previous set-up? I have those small hitch balls welded onto my trailer and the receptacles for the weight distribution bars on my hitch.

If anyone else wants to jump in here, please do.......!!!

Thanks, DebbieZ
[/quote]

Debbie,

I only had a single sway control and the plate that mounted the ball on the trailer was bolted on, so I removed it. With a new equalizer hitch you get a complete hitch head (the part that mounts the trailer ball and is installed in the receiver of your tow vehicle), so the small hitch balls for the sway control would be out of the equation. As for the welded on mount on the trailer, the equalizer would work fine without removing it. If it's anywhere close to where my was installed it will not interfere with the Equalizer bars. If you go to the Equalizer site or RVWholesalers site and look at the Equalizer hitch picture you'll kind of get an idea as to how the set-up goes together. And yes, the sway control is great...

Jerry


----------



## Sayonara

skippershe said:


> Get the Equal-i-zer with the 1,200 lb bars...and don't let the dealer sway you towards something else just because of the possibility of losing a pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always purchase a pin replacement kit (we have a kit, but haven't lost a pin yet).


They are upgrading us to the 1200/12000 setup after i inquired about it. I was surprised they did it since i used the 1000/10000 alread on a trip. I love our dealer. they have really been great to work with.

Thanks for the tip.
DT


----------



## skippershe

dpthomasjr said:


> Get the Equal-i-zer with the 1,200 lb bars...and don't let the dealer sway you towards something else just because of the possibility of losing a pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always purchase a pin replacement kit (we have a kit, but haven't lost a pin yet).


They are upgrading us to the 1200/12000 setup after i inquired about it. I was surprised they did it since i used the 1000/10000 alread on a trip. I love our dealer. they have really been great to work with.

Thanks for the tip.
DT
[/quote]
Glad you were able to upgrade, sounds like you have a great dealer there!


----------



## California Jim

dpthomasjr said:


> Just curious, was there a reason that the dealer did not install the 1,200 lb bars?
> Enjoy and Happy Camping!


They thought it was overkill but said if after using it a couple times if i really wanted to switch them i could come back.

Thanks for all the help!
DT
[/quote]

Were those the same guys that said you could pull a double-wide with your 4-Runner







Glad they are going to "Git-er-Done"


----------

